# 02 grand prix- viper 5704



## alexp1289 (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys I'm installing the alarm that I listed above. I have already got the 10 pin remote start connector done. I also have already done the lock wires and they work perfectly. The only thing that I'm having trouble on right now is the main harness which is the 6 pin connector and the auxiliary/ shut down/ trigger harness ( the 24 pin connector). I have the wiring information from the 12volt.com but some things aren't very specific so I'm getting a little confused and I don't want to hook something to the wrong wire. Hopefully somebody can grab a install manual from the authorized dealer site for this car if not maybe somebody else has the specific information of which wires goes where.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

alexp1289 said:


> Hey guys I'm installing the alarm that I listed above. I have already got the 10 pin remote start connector done. I also have already done the lock wires and they work perfectly. The only thing that I'm having trouble on right now is the main harness which is the 6 pin connector and the auxiliary/ shut down/ trigger harness ( the 24 pin connector). I have the wiring information from the 12volt.com but some things aren't very specific so I'm getting a little confused and I don't want to hook something to the wrong wire. Hopefully somebody can grab a install manual from the authorized dealer site for this car if not maybe somebody else has the specific information of which wires goes where.


 hey Alex!
If you can just ask questions and ill answer them for you, you sound like your handy so we should be able to fix this in no time, sorry i'm so late to answer you as Ive been busy.

Thank you!


----------



## ryanmxrdr (Nov 27, 2013)

jaggerwild said:


> hey Alex!
> If you can just ask questions and ill answer them for you, you sound like your handy so we should be able to fix this in no time, sorry i'm so late to answer you as Ive been busy.
> 
> Thank you!


I have one of these going into a 2003 dodge cummings. The wires on the 24 pin harness are really vague. I can get some of them, but not all of them, was wondering if you could clear them up into more simpler terms. I do have the tech sheet for my truck from Direct Elc. and have posted in the 12volt.com site also. I have had no luck yet.

Thanks for you assistance if you are able to help. 
Ryan


----------



## ryanmxrdr (Nov 27, 2013)

ryanmxrdr said:


> I have one of these going into a 2003 dodge cummings. The wires on the 24 pin harness are really vague. I can get some of them, but not all of them, was wondering if you could clear them up into more simpler terms. I do have the tech sheet for my truck from Direct Elc. and have posted in the 12volt.com site also. I have had no luck yet.
> 
> Thanks for you assistance if you are able to help.
> Ryan


Here is what I am having troubles with

I am installing the 5704v model alarm on my 2003 Dodge truck with a cummins. I have the Direct paper work for my year of truck also. I cannot figure out where some of these wires go. So I was hoping if I listed them here someone could tell me to the side as to where I would put them or which ones they go to for my truck. The Direct paperwork and the alarm paper work is not real specific on it, or I dont understand them. I have found all the wires in the truck that the Direct paper work is talking about.

H2/1 Pink/white (-)200mA Ignition / Flex relay control output

H2/3 blue/white (-)200mA 2nd status / rear defogger output. How does this work, if I hook it to my mirror defroster would that work the same

H2/4 green/black (-)200mA OEM Alarm disarm output

H2/9 dark blue (-)200mA Status output

H2/10 pink (-)200mA Ignition 1 output

H2/11 white/black (-)200mA Aux 3 output, dont think I need or any other of the AUX outputs, correct me if I am wrong though

H2/18 violet/black (-)200mA Starter output

H2/21 white/blue (-) remote start / turbo timer activation input

H2/22 orange (-) 200mA accessory output

H2/24 green/white (-) 200mA OEM alarm arm output. Does this work in conjuction with a relay and the H2/4 OEM alarm disarm output?

H3/1 Pink (+) Ignition 1 input/output

H3/2 Red/white (87) flex relay + 12v input (30A fused) - does this use a relay because in the instructions I have it doesn't mention anything about a relay

H3/3 Orange (+) accessory output

H3/4 Violet (+) starter output (car side of the starter kill) 

H3/5 Green (+) Stater input (key side of the starter kill)

H3/6 Red Ignition 1 + 12v input (30A Fused)

H3/7 Pink/white (30) flex replay output (car side of ignition, acc or starter wire) 

H3/8 pink black (87a) flex relay input (key sid of ingition, acc or starter wire if needed)

H3/9 Red/black accessory/starter relay +12v input (30A fused)

If anyone can help me with these that would be great. I have an idea of where some of them go, but I would like clairfication. Also on the ones that say relay, do I need to buy some relays?

Thanks

Ryan


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

You kind of hi jacked an old post here and jaggerwild is apparently gone.

Suggest that you ask the place you bought the alarm from your questions. Anymore alarms have gotten so complicated it is probably best to have a pro install them.
They need access to the vehicle wiring diagram and many times that info is not free.

Sorry

BG


----------

